# Learning video workflow/editing



## Destin (Aug 29, 2017)

Admittedly I've avoided learning video. But I'm looking to get into doing some video work, especially once I get a drone in the future. I'd like to start learning to edit video. 

Anyone have software reccomendatuons (for Mac)? Or reccomendations on books/online courses? 

Video editing is a foreign language to me, though I know photography very well.


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2017)

Start here:
How to Shoot Video That Doesn't Suck: Advice to Make Any Amateur Look Like a Pro


> It’s about the language of video and how to think like a director, regardless of equipment (amateurs think about the camera, pros think about communication).



Then go here:
How to Edit Videos That People Want To Watch

After those you should be better able to more effectively use the Internet to locate resources for the production and editing of the type of video you want to produce.


----------



## idcanyon (Aug 30, 2017)

I do an occasional video.

I would second the recommendation for How to Shoot Video That Doesn't Suck.

After trying all kinds of video editors and being turned off by steep learning curves (I'm not that serious), too hardware demanding, not enough features, poor output choices, crashes, I finally settled on CyberLink PowerDirector. It has been good to me. I mostly just cut videos to take the good parts. Occasionally I adjust exposure, crop, add audio/voice over, transitions, text, stabilize, audio noise reduction, etc.


----------



## Destin (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'll definitely check those links out!


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 2, 2017)

While you're learning more about it you can take some video and play with it in Photoshop if you have PS CC.


----------



## KmH (Sep 3, 2017)

Yep. I use Photoshop CC to edit video.
And Adobe TV has video editing videos for basic video editing techniques like color grading, trimming a clip, etc.


----------

